# Arrow Ink Pen - Twist Style



## tarleet (Aug 11, 2009)

*More Pens*

This one is leaf camo with Black Enamel Nibb (Pen Tip)







This one is Mossy Oak Break-Up with Black chrome nibb fletched with black and white 2.1" Fusions.







This one is Lost Camo with black chrome nibb fletched with 3 Real Tree Camo Blazer Vane.


----------



## tarleet (Aug 11, 2009)

Just got my supporting sponsors stars. Also got my DSLR fix, i will have some high res pictures soon. As part of a promo I am giving away a few pens. Check the AT Supporting Manufacturer/Retailer/Specialty Items for details.


----------



## tarleet (Aug 11, 2009)

I was able to get my hands on an Easton JDA Serpent (Snake skin looking) Arrow. These are really hard to come by. Soon to come as a pen.


----------



## trapperjay (Jun 6, 2011)

Are these still available?


----------



## tarleet (Aug 11, 2009)

trapperjay said:


> Are these still available?


Currently no, I may bring them back in early 2012. Just to busy with work.


----------

